# How much of a delay is there with a Wireless Joey?



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

If I have TV-1 connected to a Hopper and TV-2 connected to a Wireless Joey, and they are in close proximity, is there a wireless delay that will cause a noticeable audio echo?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. You will also get a noticeable delay on a wired Joey.


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

Are we talking like.. 1 second-ish delay?

Along those lines, what about the difference between the Hopper and a wired Joey?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

1-2 seconds on my wired joey.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

With the Hopper 3 at my Daughter's house ( I have VIP receivers) here wireless Joeys both have no more than a 1 sec delay, with the exception of scrolling the guide - that may be 2 sec. Remember they are not going through your WIFI system, the system DISH provides works very well.


----------

